# Bad day today.....



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Had to cull good chunk (8) of my pet line mice. They all had R.I (been kept well away from my show-line stock since I got them) Tried to treat with baytril but as soon as I stopped treatment it came back. 
so I followed my personal guide lines;
1) can I breed it? -no 
2) can I keep it as a pet? - no - it's a risk to my other stock
3) can I sell it? no - it puts other peoples stock at risk.

Therefore it needs to say bye bye, or go to the vets and try another treatment (costing £25-£30 including travel), which may not work.

So I said bye bye to a heap of some of my lovely-est pet-line mice. Fact one was given to me yesterday (free at least) who was in horrible condition, skinny tailed and chattering for England poor guy.

I plan to do a health check of every mouse I get before I buy in the future. This was just so upsetting for me.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

more mice had to go -half my stock in fact. This is just awful.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, no.  I'm sorry.

I hate URIs.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this, but know that we completely support you in your decision to do what's best for the stock as a whole. It's unfair to you, and it hurts, but it's the only right thing to do.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

o god  what is R I ?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Laigaie said:


> I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this, but know that we completely support you in your decision to do what's best for the stock as a whole. It's unfair to you, and it hurts, but it's the only right thing to do.


I know it's the right thing to go, but it was some of mine and my boyfriends much beloved pets, and other things like satin red dilutes that we had only just discovered how pretty they where.

R.I = respiratory infection


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats bad luck.Were they old or have you introduced infection on new stock?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

from new stock, I got from a couple of different people, but I stupidly put my pet mice in there a few weeks after getting the new stock and so it got them. Keeping a close eye on the ones I have left that weren't in the same room and appear to be ok.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

everyone else looks fine again today think I'm in the clear.

Put our only remaining buck (cpan Jack) to some ladies to start restocking a few numbers. :lol: and my bubs are looking fat and jumpy :lol:


----------

